# Patricks 10 weeks of HST and Bulking :rocker:



## patricio223 (Jun 25, 2005)

This is my first experience with HST. I wanted to try something different so here we go. Bulked from 161 to 177 in the last 2 months so i have a little chub going, but im 6'3 so it doesnt show too much at the moment. I want to hit 185 by the end of this 10 weeks. My diet is pretty good and almost all of the food i eat is clean. My HST is set up for mon., wed., and fri workouts. going with 5 reps, then 10 reps, and then 15 reps. This is a huge break away from my normal routine of the past 2 years where i have been doing reps of 8-10 and working out a body part per day. Hardest part for me is going to not be pushing myself to failure. Im starting program on monday. Here is an outline of my 10 weeks of HST. Will post pics soon.

Age:18
Height:6'3
Weight:177
Goal:185
Training Exp: 2 years

The exercises
Leg Press
Lat Pull Down
CG Rows
Bench Press
Sitting Calf Raise
Military Press
Deadlifts
Tricep Pull Downs
Knee Extension
Knee Flexion
Preachers Curl

Stretching will be on tuesdays, thursdays, and saturdays.

Warm Up- 5 minutes cardio before every work out. 

Warm Ups Before Each Muscle Group
15s no warm ups

10s - 1 set 5 reps @ 70% of working weight on main exercises.

5s - 1 set 5 reps @ 50% of working weight
1 set 3 reps @ 70% of working weight
1 set 2 reps @ 80% of working weight

Week 1 Figuring Out 5 rep, 10 rep, and 15 reps maxes for exercises. Doign 5 reps on monday, 10 wed, 15 friday.

Week 2 Rest

Week 3
Monday 5 reps per set at 75% of max, 3 sets per exercise
Wednesday 5 reps per set at 80% of max, 2 sets per exercise
Friday 5 reps per set at 85% of max, 1 set per exercise

Week 4
Monday 5 reps per set at 90% of max, 3 sets per exercise
Wednesday 5 reps per set at 95% of max, 3 sets per exercise
Friday 5 reps per set at 100% of max, 3 sets per exercise

Week 5
Monday 10 reps per set at 75% of max, 2 sets per exercise
Wednesday 10 reps per set at 80% of max, 2 sets per exercise
Friday 10 reps per set at 85% of max, 2 set per exercise

Week 6
Monday 10 reps per set at 90% of max, 2 sets per exercise
Wednesday 10 reps per set at 95% of max, 2 sets per exercise
Friday 10 reps per set at 100% of max, 2 set per exercise

Week 7
Monday 15 reps per set at 75% of max, 1 sets per exercise
Wednesday 15 reps per set at 80% of max, 1 sets per exercise
Friday 15 reps per set at 85% of max, 1 set per exercise

Week 8
Monday 15 reps per set at 90% of max, 1 sets per exercise
Wednesday 15 reps per set at 95% of max, 1 sets per exercise
Friday 15 reps per set at 100% of max, 1 set per exercise

Weeks 9/10, Continuing 5 rep max workout for mon, wed, fri.


----------



## patricio223 (Jun 26, 2005)

here is the starting pics










and for shits nad giggles here is me 2 months ago before my last bulk
http://img164.echo.cx/my.php?image=13sf.jpg
http://img164.echo.cx/my.php?image=27yx.jpg


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

How did you get your teeth so white?


----------



## patricio223 (Jun 26, 2005)

i drink bleach for breakfast every morning with my oatmeal.


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

patricio223 said:
			
		

> i drink bleach for breakfast every morning with my oatmeal.


I'm going to try that, sounds like a good idea. Should I put it in the oatmeal or drink it straight?


----------



## patricio223 (Jun 26, 2005)

i like to have a bowl of oatmeal with it and a glass of bleach also. I dunno, just preference i guess. I have also heard that batteries are very anabolic if you eat them.


----------



## patricio223 (Jun 27, 2005)

Okay so today i did my 5's day workout to find otu what my weights were at.

Lat Pull Down- 5 x 155
CG rows- 5 x 160
Incline Leg Press- 5 x 400
KE- 5 x 140
KF- 5 x 75
Sitting Calf Raises- 5 x 140
Deadlifts- 5 x 205
Tricep Pull Downs w/ V bar- 5 x 70
Preachers Curls- 5 x 95
Bench Press- 5 x 150
Side Laterals- 5 x 10


----------

